# Ever wanted to build a hwy? FOR UR FISH!!



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

www.fishhighway.com


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

yea moderators if ya resize that 1st pic i didnt realize it was so large.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

WOW now thats some devoution to youre fish i think ill try that when i get my own house!


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

That's insane!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

thats pretty badass!


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

That is so great! I wonder how much a setup like that would cost?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

probably a lot because there isn't much of a market out there for this. I know how they do it, its with air pressure... its just like how my fuge works from the 125 to the 10 gallon.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Here's a link that explains how it works. It has some pics of a much smaller one, that would be a lot easier to try out. http://www.bio-elite.com/waterbridge.htm


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

there was an add for something like that in (i think it was) Aquarium Fish Magazine.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

That is very, very spectacularly cool! Is this your set up MP? I want one


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

That is such a good idea, I never thought of that. If I'll come across some piping like that I'll deffinatly give it a shot.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

now that was cool!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

It would be like yea, I have a ten gallon tank but I put 80 gallons of water in it. LOL


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

It's like, I have a 10g tank but it's been converted into a 1000g. LOL
Or I have a 10g tank with 10 arrowanas in it.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

that is so awesome but how do they get the water to stay up so high , i got to get my one of those but what if a fish died one of those how would u get it out


----------

